# Polish Golden Demon 2008



## Jezlad

(Not sure if this has been posted yet - I had a quick look but couldn't see it.)


The Polish Golden Daemon winning entries are up on the GW site.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...F56D5DB2E88E4BA90A1DC4A579919FD7?aId=12200092



> *Golden Demon is the world's biggest miniatures painting competition and the Polish competition features the* *work of some of the finest miniatures painters across Eastern Europe and beyond.*
> Congratulations to Ben Komets on winning this year's Slayer Sword with his truly amazing Diorama.
> Check out Ben's winning entry, together with the rest of this year's Polish Golden Demon Winners, below.














I'd like to add my favourite.


----------



## Steel Nathan

If you wanted my opinion, that Labratory Scene should've won the Gold (and possibly the slayer sword too). 

The drop pod is ok, but it's just not that actiony IMO.


----------



## jordan_darko

These are simply amazing how the hell did he paint Zhufor too that standard in such a short time hes only been out around 2 - 3 months ! thanks for sharing Jez. JD


----------



## Trigger

I thought the graveyard diorama was easily the best of the 3. theres just so much more atmosphere.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Total agreement Trigger, just an amazing piece.

On the other hand, the Khorne lord is just a sweet model and it is completely ruined by the nmm. I literally despise that paint job


----------



## HorusReborn

Going to have to agree with you Wraithlord on that Lord Fig. Wrecked a great model with that NMM work... I despise NMM and this guy shows me why!!!


----------



## Dr.Mercury

Honestly I think the NMM is very well done.
I like NMM when done right, but it is easy to screw up


----------



## Master Kashnizel

I don't understand how that kid got bronze in the youngbloods. The model doesn't look very good/tidy/clean/crisp. The one that got gold was very nice though.


----------



## Forty Three

I must say I laughed quite a bit when I saw the 300-like duel with the orc and the space marine... I almost yelled sparta =P

edit: the bronze for the young bloods is indeed not very good at all, especially when compared to the other 2


----------



## Djokovic

I agree with Steel Nathan that the alien dissection is much more cooler than the drop pod...


----------



## moo

Hmm personally i like that NMM, its a bit too yellow for my tastes but he's done it quite well. Also notice that the majority of winners used NMM over metallics. Like Ana's dreadnought which imo should have been the slayer sword winner, was simply stunning, i had actually been following her wip on CoC for it and it impressed me no end looking at the detail she put in, but for NMM she has it down to an art.

I for one prefer the droppod compared with the dissection because the quality of painting is higher and the attention to detail is there on the drop pod. Don't get me wrong i do agree that as a diorama its possibly the most bland one i've seen ever but the rest of it makes it very good. 

On another note the young bloods entries there is a massive difference between the standards and the clear winner was there. But bear in mind, Forty Three & Master Kashnizel that they are still young and that not everyone starts off pro 

I have to say tho the one entry which really got my attention was Szary's Villain's of Batman themed harlequins, i love the creativity and thought given to the models. Its great.


----------



## Vaz

That Lord Zhufor model (while done by clearly talented painter) has been ruined completely.

Too much going on, too bright, etc. It reminds me of 5th Edition Warhammer, and the godugly colours they used, reminds me of a finger painting. Just done in NMM.

I do love that drop pod, it's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Djinn24

I agree that several of the Bronze should have been gold. The silvers were pretty head on. And I am flying my sone to poland to enter the GD there, he is only 6 and I am alredy teaching him the ins and outs of painting.


----------



## Bulganzi

droool......


----------



## Darkseer

The dude living in an old drop pod reminds me of WALL-E. 
I think that's the intention or at least the inpiration for the peice.

GW has been very bizarre in selection their Golden Demon winners of late. The recent UK Golden Demon was a bit of a farce with some truly stunning paint jobs and conversions being overlooked in favour of quite bland or uninspiring stuff.


----------

